# Accounting Jobs in Vancouver



## Saintly3 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi I am a recently qualified Chartered Management Accountant with over 7 years experience in producing Management Accounts in the UK.
I wondered if anyone in Vancouver could tell me what the job market is like in Vancouver and whether Management Accountants are a sought profession?:confused2:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

CMAs can obtain the Canadian designation after doing at least 2 years experience in Canada. You'll need a university degree and obtain university level courses in Canadian tax and law.


----------

